# Isolated EVP!



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, after finally going through the digital audio recordings of our first official investigation in two seperate pioneer cemeteries in the area, I was able to isolate a very errie EVP of a voice says "her kid". For those who would like to hear it, just follow our blog sig and you'll find it as the newest entry..Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like "I can't believe it" to me. Nice find.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo-Ha!
I love evp's.   

Awesome!:jol: :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hear what could be "her kid", or "Turkey"..but just static after that.

Cool though, nonetheless.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Sounds like "It can't be" to me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

What I hear is "Hey kid".


----------

